# Rice, Rice, Baby!!!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

What are favorite rice dishes. Such as risotto, basmati, wild, and others. I have so many, I don't know where to start. I'm putting together a new menu entirly and need some creative and idealistic dishes to satisfy a Spring theme menu. Classic is OK, but keep in mind this is for catering. So, to keep it simple, I prefer the recipe' be in hotel pan sized portion's, please. Thank you.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We had a family favorite of rice with mushrooms and eggplant. (Is eggplant a veggie you'd rather avoid?) It was created in honor of a neighbor-

Eggplant a la Pierre 

Saute garlic, onion and mushrooms in olive oil. Add unpeeled, cubed eggplant and cook until it begins to soften. Add rice and let it cook a bit in the oil. Add liquid and some thyme. Cover and cook rice through. This holds well, too. Mom also used to cook this in the oven when it made sense to.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Soubise- onions and rice....lots of onions.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i like vanilla rice - he rocks


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thanks nick.shu, that helps alot.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm surprise no one mention paella. It's a dish that offers so many possibilities.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

a nice jambalaya would be cool. Perhaps a chinese style sushi utilising blanched bok choy leaves, koshikari rice, char siu and maybe some diced preserved mushroom.

A Thai red chicken curry with some either basmati or jasmine rice pilaf with fresh corriander (cilantro).

Howbout a savoury rice conde/risotto cake perhaps with some poached atlantic salmon fillet with either a wasabi beurre blanc or a red onion jam with horseradish.

Cruisin around in my 5-0 gto.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

For some reason, all this rice talk has reminded me of a quasi-Indian casserole I have to make: gently curried small cauliflower florets, rice, dabbed with cool cilantro pesto and toasted slivered almonds for crunch.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Live_to-cook, that sounds good!!


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

we used to use our left over rice to make coriander and yoghurt rice cakes....serve with any appropriate sauce./


----------

